# meyers plow only angles left



## joemac (Jan 3, 2002)

have a meyers E47 plow mounted aon a tug that is primarily used for moving aircraft. while hooking it up and testing it--it raises and lowers, turns left and won't turn to the right. did a few checks--pulled solenoid valves and powered up on bench and appeared to work fine. when i select right or left the blade only goes to the left. any ideas?


----------



## linky (Dec 22, 2000)

Me too! The blade turns left and stays there. When i try to turn right i can here the motor run but nothing happens. I would certainly appreciate any help.


----------



## dbartor (May 6, 2001)

It sounds like the same problem I was having, I solved it by replacing the quick connects. The quick connect for my hyd. line wasn't allowing the fluid to travel to the cylinder. I haven't had a problem with it since. Hope this helps you, it's a cheap fix if it is the reason yours isn't working correctly.

Dan


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Check C coil (green wire) for magnetism. If yes check o-rings. If o-rings are good replace C valve or quick disconnects. If coils doesn't have magnetism check power to coil. If it has power replace C coil. If it doesn't have power check switch and harness.


----------



## guff72 (Dec 30, 2000)

i had a similar problem and it turned out to be the wiring from the switch it wasn't getting any juice . check it with a test light and make sure there is power. good luck


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

Turf plus has the correct info.- just a little tid bit- when you angle plow to left, the ONLY thing your doing is making the connection between the solonoid (on fender ) and the motor. no valves move,and no coils will be energized. (if your plow is all the way to right, and you put power from battery direct to plow motor bypassing everything, your plow will angle to the left by itself) good luck and let us know how it works!! #1 PT


----------



## joemac (Jan 3, 2002)

*got it turning right*

i had already changed the hose quick connects, pulled connector at switches and cleaned, checked power to c-coil--ok. tried the b-coil on the c-valve-no go. removed the c-valve and took it to the bench again, when first powered up it didn't move but every time after that it did move. sprayed some cleaner in the valve and actuated it a number of times successfully. reinstalled and i now have a plow that will turn to the right! at this point i'm assuming that maybe the valve was sticking(maybe from just sitting for 10 months)-if it acts up again i'll have to replace the valve. thanks to everyone who responded to my question-joemac


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> at this point i'm assuming that maybe the valve was sticking(maybe from just sitting for 10 months)


That's been my experience, more than once. You probably also found a lot of pressure in the hose to the right hand cylinder--the one that makes it angle left--so much that it was hard to disconnect the quick connectors. That's one reason I always run plow up, and try to angle right before I even pull out of my parking space. The only trouble is that at 3 a.m. it's real inconvienient to be tearing the valves out and unsticking them, especially when you should be on the road already....

I am NOT recommending this, and if you break something while you're doing it it's not my fault, I never even suggested it...

Put the right hand end of the blade up against something solid, like a telephone pole, and put a little pressure on it. Now work the switch a bunch of times. If it's still stuck, get out and tap on the unit with a hammer for a while. If it's still stuck, get your propane torch and apply a little heat, then do the above stuff again. The telephone pole keeps the blade from angling any further to the left while you're messing with it. *Don't* get anyone to help you. If you're close enough to the pump to be beating on it with a hammer you're also close enough to have your helper drop the blade on your foot if they hit the wrong switch, or knock you over when it suddenly decides it's time to angle to the right. (Actually, your foot, or any of your other vital parts, shouldn't be under the blade when it's raised, regardless...)


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

JOEMAC,
im glad we could all help you out before you tried diggers method with the hammer and torch, althoug somewhat crude, sometimes you have to "breakout the tools" and show it who's boss!! 
Good luck #1 PT.


----------

